#ubuntu-nyc 2011-05-31
<warrenbullock> can anyone help with a question I have about pwd_mkdb?
<warrenbullock> I'm trying to find the equivelant command to pwd_mkdb in ubuntu 10.10
<warrenbullock> i'm following an installation guide for apache and the author is using freeBSD with the following command: cd /chroot/httpd/etc  pwd_mkdb -d /chroot/httpd/etc passwords  rm -rf /chroot/httpd/etc/master.passwd 
